
Esteban Sosnik (Reach Capital) - Why it's hard to make educational games [audio] - shafyy
https://kosmosschool.com/podcast/ep4-esteban-sosnik-educational-games/
======
shafyy
Can from Kosmos School here. Really enjoyed this conversation between me and
Esteban, as he has a unique background in gaming and education, and also led
co.lab, which was an accelerator funded by Zynga that focused on companies at
the intersection of gaming and education.

The most intersting thing I thought was that Esteban described a lot of
educational game companies as "broccoli with a chocolate cover", meaning that
they try to trick player's into education which never works.

